# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  '' Drukgevoel '' in de ballen !

## ZIGO

ik heb de laatste tijd een heel raar '' druk '' gevoel in de ballen. soms aan de recht bal, en soms aan de linker. De ballen doen niet pijn, zit geen raar knobbeltje aan of voelen niet opgezwollen of groot aan.

Dit gevoel is erg irritant, weet iemand misschien wat het is? zoja, weet die gene ook wat je er tegen kan doen?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## ikke64

mag ik weten of je nog in de pubertijd bent?

----------


## christel1

Je lijkt mijn zoon wel na een tijdje geen seks te hebben dan klaagt hij ook dat zijn ballen op ontploffen staan gelijk hij het zo mooi kan uitdrukken.... dus ja de leeftijd zou wel een goeie informatie zijn zoals ikke het stelt....

----------


## Raimun

> Je lijkt mijn zoon wel na een tijdje geen seks te hebben dan klaagt hij ook dat zijn ballen op ontploffen staan gelijk hij het zo mooi kan uitdrukken.... dus ja de leeftijd zou wel een goeie informatie zijn zoals ikke het stelt....


Logica brengt je van A naar B , "" fantasie " brengt je overal !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ZIGO

Ik ben 20 jaar.

----------


## christel1

dat is geen fantasie he Raimun maar werkelijkheid, mijn zoon is 24..... Denk dat je best een vriendin zoekt, het drukkend gevoel zal snel weg zijn en je voelt je in de 7de hemel..... ik zou nog iets kunnen schrijven maar dan gaat Raimun weer een platte opmerking geven....

----------


## Raimun

> dat is geen fantasie he Raimun maar werkelijkheid, mijn zoon is 24..... Denk dat je best een vriendin zoekt, het drukkend gevoel zal snel weg zijn en je voelt je in de 7de hemel..... ik zou nog iets kunnen schrijven maar dan gaat Raimun weer een platte opmerking geven....


" Fantasie " heeft 'n zeer " brede inhoud " , ze gebruiken kan je zelfs in " de 7de hemel helpen "...
daarvoor hoef je niet ' opgemerkt plat ' te gaan ..vertikaal gaat ook !!

----------


## Raimun

> dat is geen fantasie he Raimun maar werkelijkheid, mijn zoon is 24..... Denk dat je best een vriendin zoekt, het drukkend gevoel zal snel weg zijn en je voelt je in de 7de hemel..... ik zou nog iets kunnen schrijven maar dan gaat Raimun weer een platte opmerking geven....


het kan ook zo ...........
" logica gebruiken " is : 
....punt A is het probleem ...
....punt B is 'n oplossing ...(soms de meest voor de hand liggende )
" fantasie gebruiken " is :
... meerdere wegen naar de oplossing vinden ..zeker als de meest voor de hand liggende niet zo dadelijk beschikbaar is.. :Cool:

----------


## ikke64

Raimun de filosoof  :Wink:  Ik wordt er moe van.  :Frown: .
Toch is wat christel schrijft zeker een mogelijkheid.
@Zigo, kan het samen hangen met het wel of niet hebben van sex/masturbatie, dit is namelijk zeker geen zeldzaamheid en komt zeer regelmatig voor. En volgens mijn informatie gaat dat ook nooit helemaal over. Troost je, het wordt wel minder. Maar regelmatig een ejaculeren kan een (tijdelijke) oplossing zijn.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zigo: 

Het klinkt naar zoals jij het omschrijft, maar goed dat je het vraagt  :Wink: ....alle gekheid op een stokje....iedereen heeft soms wel een fijn verhaal of goed advies, maar blijf opletten....als iets niet goed aanvoelt ga dan naar de dokter toe, dat is "NIET GEK" en geeft meer zekerheid bij twijfel.....ik zeg dat met klem en waarom?

het kind van mijn oudste broer is nog geen 18 jaar...hij had last van zijn ballen, tja ik weet niet hoe dat voelt, maar pijn is pijn of welk gevoel hij dan ook heeft gehad ( kan ik navragen) hij is op Kerstavond plotseling eraan geopereerd...had pijn, foto gemaakt, en er was geen bloeddoorstroming meer in een van zijn ballen....kortom...hulp was dringend nodig....ik wil tegen "jou" zeggen..... :Embarrassment: 
pas goed op je lichaam en als je het niet vertrouwd dan kun je beter de dokter inschakelen want die kan het even nakijken....offfffffffffff dat je er over praat en hij kan je zeker een advies geven!!!
naar een huisarts gaan is nooit leuk maar soms wel noodzakelijk....

ik wil je absoluut niet bang maken maar wees zuinig op je lichaam.....ik wilde je dit toch even vertellen....misschien overbodig maar het is een waargebeurd verhaal..je bent nog jong...neem je eigen wijze beslissing...sterkte ermee...

Groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

heel goed antwoord elisabeth, daar had ik nog niet aan gedacht, je hebt helemaal gelijk

----------


## ZIGO

Ik ben ook naar de dokter geweest, het kon 1 of andere spier zijn in de balzak. Ik lees hierboven dat het nooit meer over kan gaan? dat lijkt met dus echt vreselijk.. ik hoop dus wel van dit gevoel af te komen alleen weet ik niet hoe ! de dokter wist er ook niet echt een duidelijke oplossing voor, hij zij het is iets wat van zelf over kan gaan 

iemand advies of hulp??

----------


## ZIGO

mag ik ook vragen wat een ejaculatie is ?, dat is mij niet helemaaal duidelijk !

----------


## Raimun

> mag ik ook vragen wat een ejaculatie is ?, dat is mij niet helemaaal duidelijk !


Beste Zigo ....
Van die hele heisa hierboven ( inclusief de mijne ) trek jij je best niets aan !!
De arts zou je in eerste instantie kunnen helpen ..! vindt hij niets bijzonders hoef je al niet echt ongerust te worden !! 
Moest je mijn zoon zijn , zou ik je naar 'n Uroloog sturen , die zijn in deze zaken gespecialiseerd ! ( in België gaat dat via 'n afspraak van de huisarts ) 
.;dan heb je 'n deskundige analyse van het probleem ...
In het beste geval zal het dus op .x..termijn wel verdwijnen !

Meer uitleg over " ejaculatie "..vraag je best aan Ikke64...die is daarin gespecialiseerd !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Zigo, 

Een ejaculatie is een zaadlozing. En zoals Raimun voorstelde vraag aan je huisarts of behandelende arts een verwijzing naar een uroloog, ja hier bij ons in België is dat veel makkelijker dan in NL, wij hebben zelfs nog geen verwijsbriefje nodig om een specialist te raadplegen wij kunnen zelfs zelf naar een specialist bellen en een afspraak maken. 
Misschien, heel misschien zit er bij jou een zaadstreng gekneld of verwrongen en dat zal natuurlijk wel pijn doen en dat kunnen ze zien met een echo te nemen van je balzak, de urether of een goeie uroloog kan dit zelfs gewoon voelen. Geen pijnlijk onderzoek maar toch de moeite waard om eens te laten nakijken. Dus laat je niet met een kluitje in het riet sturen maar vraag daadwerkelijk om een verwijsbriefje voor de uroloog, dan ben je gerustgesteld en kan je probleem misschien opgelost worden, dus niet wanhopen he ??? 
En het is niet omdat je een jonge kerel bent dat je daarom beschaamd moet zijn om met zo'n probleem naar de uroloog te gaan, die artsen zijn meer gewoon hoor... Heb gisteren ook op cardiologie gezeten met mijn zoon omdat hij last heeft van hartritmestoornissen, beter het zekere voor het onzekere nemen, want geloof me, je ouders willen je nog niet kwijt, ik mijn zoon ook niet

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zigo: 
Fijn dat je naar de arts bent gegaan.. :Wink: ...goed zo, en ik vindt het dapper dat je er over praat....alles vragen want er zijn hier veel mensen die van alles hebben meegemaakt en goede adviezen voor je hebben zoals de mensen hierboven, waarvan sommigen kinderen hebben, dus zij spreken uit ervaring!!!..( en anderen)..dank jullie wel allemaal, na de fratsen en de gein komen " de goede adviezen"  :Big Grin:  toppie....
nooit meer overgaan dat zal niet zo'n vaart lopen, er is "altijd" een oplossing...niet bezorgd zijn, maar gewoon goed opletten als je lichaam veranderd en de dingen anders aanvoelen....hou je haaks lief mens.....je doet het goed....je bent al naar de arts geweest "ennnn" je vraagt het hier op deze site....dikke pluim..... :Big Grin: 
fijne dag en geniet van je leven.....

Groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## ZIGO

wat zijn jullie toch een lieve mensen !! wat een hulp en adviezen allemaal ! ik dank jullie voor jullie tijd. Ik heb zelf ook het gevoel dat het niks ergs is hoor, alleen werd er een beetje nerveus van. Ik ben dus naar de huisarts geweest, en die heeft er even aan gevoelt. De huisarts kon niks ondekken, dus iets heel ernstig zal het niet zijn ! Ik wacht nog heel even af, misschien verdwijnt het gevoel wel. Als het gevoel toch echt blijft, zal ik toch een stap wagen richting de uroloog!

bedankt lieve mensen !!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Zigo,

Je hebt onbewust toch de goede beslissing genomen....dank voor je berichtje....logisch dat je nerveus werd...ook in mijn tijd zat ik met bepaalde dingen maar helaas waren er toen nog geen computers, dus deden wij dat anders...dit communicatie middel ( pc) is "geweldig" steun, hulp, troost.... :Embarrassment:  mooi toch?
Ga lekker genieten van Oud en Nieuw ennnnn de andere dagen uiteraard....
Leef je leven!!!! maak plezier en als er toch weer iets mis is dan kun je altijd iets vragen hier, en uiteraard aan " De Arts" !!!!  :Big Grin:  prettige dag maar weer...... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hartelijke groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------

